
Indian Diplomat’s Strip-Search Triggers Fight With U.S. - jcklnruns
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-17/indian-diplomat-arrested-was-strip-searched-u-s-says-correct-.html
======
throwawayHN123
US media is reporting this news as India is taking revenge but in actual USA
started this case as a pure vengeance case. Why you ask??? To take revenge of
shutting down and taking strict action against US corporates who were
flaunting INdian laws and playing with health of Indian consumers.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uttam_Khobragade#Food_and_Drug_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uttam_Khobragade#Food_and_Drug_Administration_.282002-04.29)
Devyani's father took action as the commissioner of FDA against Coca Cola,
Pepsico, Cadbury, etc. So now USA is taking revenge.

------
throwawayHN123
US's arrogance should be replied tersely. Screw all US GAY diplomats and let
them rot in Indian jails. US has done this again and again with many high
profile Indians and even ex president. There has to be some limit to this
nonsense. USA is the worst nation in the world when it comes to racism and
inequality. They should start practicing and stop preaching.

